# I'm convinced - welcome to the jungle ...



## Peco (May 8, 2012)

I'm sceptic by nature and also very curious. I need to be convinced before I believe in stuff. I will ask questions and I expect good answers. If I have to travel to check stuff out I will ... and I actually did.

As many others I have been very confused about the subject j-nats. There's actually not a lot of stuff about the subject on the internet. This makes it very difficult for beginners (like me) in this field to figure out what or which j-nats could benefit ones sharpening experience. People claim all different kind of things - it's a jungle.

At one point a guy popped up on this forum. His way of expressing himself made me believe that he had a very good understanding about this subject. As it is on most forums, a new kid on the block will be met with sceptic eyes - sometimes even attacks. Well that is kind of how I felt in this situation.

I therefore decided to make contact and see if there were some knowledge to gain. I was met with a friendly attitude and the person was kind enough to answer a lot of the questions I had. Well this is cyberspace and everybody can pretend to be someone they are not. So what to do? 

After about a month of interesting discussions about j-nats and their use I popped the question: Can I come see you, can you teach me? He agreed. I packed my stuff and traveled to his place. I spent 3 days with the guy and we did everything from flattening stones to polishing. We used his entire j-nat collection: sharpened, compared stones, talked geometry, looked at chisels, planes, straight razors and many other things he collected and worked on/with for the last decade or so.

I started of by doing everything I had learned. A mix of Curtis style sharpening (swipes) and Carter and ... and ... = my own style developed from many styles. My new born friend watched but didn't say a lot. Then he sharpened a little and I watched. His moves were very controlled compared to mine, his pressure was lighter, and he flattened his stones every 5 minutes or so. A completely different style than mine. Hmmm interesting but I wasn't convinced. I needed to see results. The day went by and ... goodnight.

The next day we started sharpening at 6.30 am. I said I wanted to work on my boss knife because we messed it up pretty badly before I left. Some of you might have seen the pictures in another post so I won't go into details (knife is not done yet and far from, but at least I have a gameplan!). When I hit the stones something strange happened. My swiping style was replaced with moves I didn't use before - kind of the same moves my friend did the day before. Somehow I slowed myself down, tried to be in control, paid attention to what I was doing etc. I even flattened the stones every 5 minutes :lol2: Basicly I got a whole new style of sharpening and I was able to use it well. I had adopted the pace, pressure, patience etc. I saw the day before. My friend said it was a huge change and looked happy, I got the basics down pretty quick.

I could go on but will end this thread by stating this: I got a lot of new knowledge with me. I also got to bring back high end j-nats so I could practise and experience the true value of j-nats. Have to mention that I didn't pay a dime and still I'm sitting here looking at stones worth at least $1300. I learned that diamondplates are great for j-nats, by using the properly my j-nats were able to get me the best polish until this day - and without a single visible scratch (no fingerstones are used by the way). I have learned the importance of a flat, I have learned ....... 

I'm actually convinced and can't thank him enough for spending time to teach me proper j-nat selection and the techniques involved. I never even had to give something in return. He just wanted to share his knowledge and passion, that's it.

Because I had such a great time both on chat and during my visit I have asked him if he would write some articles which will focus on the subjects: j-nats, their properties, sharpeningmethods, polishing, flattening stones etc. He agreed and have started the work. This we will share with you guys soon and we do hope you will benefit from it - I sure did.

Thanks a lot for all your help Halicon


----------



## Crothcipt (May 8, 2012)

Ah the enjoyment of sharing ones shared passion with someone new. There is no price you can put on it.


----------



## Peco (May 8, 2012)

Same goes for the receiver


----------



## Seth (May 8, 2012)

I'm very glad to hear about your personal, in person, experience with him. He is clearly very knowleable. His writing style seems to get him into trouble occasionally but I really enjoyed the discussions he took part in.


----------



## Deckhand (May 8, 2012)

Good story


----------



## SameGuy (May 8, 2012)

Seth said:


> I'm very glad to hear about your personal, in person, experience with him. He is clearly very knowleable. His writing style seems to get him into trouble occasionally but I really enjoyed the discussions he took part in.


When I found out it was Halicon (I was trying to guess while reading Peco's post ), I was going to post exactly what you did! I don't care how arrogant he/she comes across -- there is a huge difference between arrogance and hubris. Halicon appears to have more than enough knowledge and experience to share, and I'll be glad to learn from him/her, however it comes across.


----------



## Shinob1 (May 8, 2012)

Awesome story, but we need more pics.


----------



## JohnyChai (May 8, 2012)

Seemed unfair the way that Halicon was dealt with by some members here...only right that this came out to show the person's true character...

Many of us could probably use this kind of learning, nice to know that another well-versed sharpener will be adding insights...


----------



## HHH Knives (May 8, 2012)

I was just talking to Halicon a couple days ago and he mentioned that he had just finished with a 3 day session/lesson. He didnt say it was YOU Peco!!  

Its a small world, I have known Halicon for many years and am proud to call him friend.. Over the last 5 or 6 years. I have seen him grow and develop his polishing and sharpening skill and technique. Hes more dedicated and passionate about his edge and the tools/stones he uses to achieve them then anyone I have ever talked to.. I think most could learn something from his technique and experience. 

Thanks for posting Peco.
Randy


----------



## SameGuy (May 8, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks, Randy!


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see these articles that are being worked on, we can always benefit from more J-nat information and shared experience on the subject.


----------



## DK chef (May 9, 2012)

Peco and i are working at the same place, and i have seen the posted knife AKA "****** Boss knife"  and it looked realy nice, a completly different finish than i have seen before, polished only on stone, wery wery flat knife, polished on what i can understand on wery wery wery flat stones  he made the Shinogi line to apear in a way the knife never have showed before from beginning.
and a lot of other great things, that i prefeer Peco to explain later, because otherwise i will get it all mixed up.

but as a first projekt for Peco with his new skills, the knife looked and will look good, and not only by appearence but what i could see and feel, also by performance since the knife get "reprofiled" so he got some question answered when he was away  that is for sure.

as i am a realy novice and dont know a lot about polish and the different names on the knife parts, im only writing what i saw and experienced when i saw the knife, if i am mixing some name up and technices its just me  you better ask the TS and he will probably explain it for you. so you get it right.

thanks for sharing P


----------



## Peco (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys,

We work very hard to give you the very best we have to offer. I shot quite a lot of pictures during my visit so there will be stones to see and read about. I will also do a video of the flatteningprocess etc. Lots of work to do but it's gonna be fun but also real educational for me ... and hopefully others as well


----------



## Peco (May 9, 2012)

HHH Knives said:


> I was just talking to Halicon a couple days ago and he mentioned that he had just finished with a 3 day session/lesson. He didnt say it was YOU Peco!!
> 
> Its a small world, I have known Halicon for many years and am proud to call him friend.. Over the last 5 or 6 years. I have seen him grow and develop his polishing and sharpening skill and technique. Hes more dedicated and passionate about his edge and the tools/stones he uses to achieve them then anyone I have ever talked to.. I think most could learn something from his technique and experience.
> 
> ...



Hi R, 

Yes it was me  Saw some of your work when I was there, respect! We all can learn from each other - if we are willing to listen


----------



## Peco (May 9, 2012)

I just spoke with Halicon. The two of us will be working to get the articles ready in a week or so. Until then we won't be able to answer the questions some of you already have had. Thanks for understanding


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 9, 2012)

Nice story Peco.


----------



## Peco (May 10, 2012)

Thanks J, it was awesome


----------

